# WinXP & Linux mittels WLan verbinden



## KhaoSi (15. März 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe gestern auf meinem Laptop SuSE Linux 9.2 installiert(dualboot mit WinXP).
Und ich habe noch einen "normalen" PC daheim.
Im Desktop PC habe ich eine Netzwerkkarte für mein Kabelmodem(für Internet), und dann habe ich noch eine WLan Karte. 
In meinem Centrino Notebook habe ich die Intel WLan Karte.

Als ich meinen Desktop PC und meinen Laptop in WinXP Prof. über WLan mittels eines Ad-Hoc Netzwerkes verbunden habe, hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert.
Nun habe ich heute die Wlan Karte unter SuSE konfiguriert. Mittlerweile habe ich es auch geschafft, das ich am DEsktop PC beim "Drahtlosnetzwerk" sehe, das er eine Verbindung herstellt, wenn ich am Notebook die WLan Karte einschalte.

Das erste Problem das ich jetzt aber habe ist, das ich die Computer einfach nicht anpingen kann.

Noch zur Info: Habe statische IP's vergeben(192.168.0.1 und 192.168.0.2). Arbeistgruppen sind auch gleich.....

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee was ich zu konfigurieren vergessen habe.
Wenn ihr noch mehr Info zu bestimmten Configs braucht, dann sagt es bitte... da ich ein Linux Beginner bin.. weiß ich nicht genau welche Info's man noch so braucht für WLan bzw. ein Netzwerk

mfg Khaosi


----------

